# The Hapsburgs



## Foxbat (Sep 4, 2005)

After watching a fabulous set of BBC plays called _Fall Of Eagles_, I find myself somewhat curious about this Monarchy and was wondering if anybody can recommend any good books for a Hapsburg beginner


----------



## Leto (Sep 4, 2005)

Have a look here : 
http://www.h-net.org/~habsweb/sourcetexts/

However I would recommend to start by the beginning and checking first Charles Quint bibliography.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 5, 2005)

There's a load of info there. Thanks Leto. this should keep me busy for a while


----------

